# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياج باربي  الكويتيه

## وردة البستان

*بنوتات اليوم جايبه الكم مكياج باربي الكويتيه فطوم









*




انشاء الله يعجبكم



تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## مها 2008

مشكوره خيتو 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة خيتو ويعطيك الف عافية
 المكياج روعة بس الي حاطته تخوف

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو حبايبي ع الطله نورتو صفحتي

تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

المكياج حلوووو بس مره احسه ثقيل
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكوره حبيبتي نورتي

تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو ايدج ع المكياج 
حلوووو

----------

